
Indenti.ca: May A Million Twitters Bloom - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/indentica_federated_twitter.php
======
gaika
what's wrong with <http://twoorl.com/> ?

~~~
sjs382
Well for one, I've never heard of anyone using it. Social sites are only as
good as the people who use them. Well, most of them, anyways.

------
alaskamiller
Let me know when these things start footing the bill for SMS texting.

